# Scosche and HK



## 04E46 (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

I am probably ripping out the HK system and going all aftermarket.

I pulled out the radio and noticed that the main wiring harness has a small rectangular piece below the larger harness. Would this be part of the HK system?

Also will the scosche wiring harness pictured bolew, work with the HK Business system on an 04 m3? (Simply for the power sources and switched 12v? - while ignoring the smaller plug I described above.)










Thanks all!

Keith


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

You should post this over on the e46fanatics.com forum in their audio section. Lots of people over their have experience installing aftermarket audio.


----------

